# Wheres the best place to watch sunset.



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey i was just wondering where is a good place to watch the sunset by foot.In pensacola I wanna take some good photos. watching it from the pier any good?


----------



## DanielBArck (Feb 19, 2008)

The tower out on Ft. Pickens, if it is still there and you can get to it. Anyone aware of how many structures where left out there?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The little park on the right (side with boat launch)of 3 mile bridge (gulf breeze side ) is a good spot! There are even benches to sit on.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

R2C, I dont know if you can get on Blue Angel Rec Park, but it is fantastic.Southeast corner, old water oaks the bay and good colorful sunsets.

Skip


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know this isn't on foot or on the pier...but this view from the back of my boat has beenmy favorite place so far.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Plenty of good spots at Big Lagoon State Park off Gulf Beach Highway.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/biglagoon/

Jim


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Pensacola beach pier. the best spot when the sun goes down in the water.:clap


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

On Dale's Big Deck at Pensacola Beach. Plus you can get some good drinks while you are waiting.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *King Crab (2/12/2009)*Pensacola beach pier. the best spot when the sun goes down in the water.:clap


2nd that one


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

From a boat in the Gulf.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*Holiday Harbor Marina is a good one, out by the Sunset Grille!!!*_


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

watched it plenty of times on the pier last ling season and it was amazing every time!

and if u disbelive the blue flash when the sun hits the water go watch it a the pier for a week straight i saw it like 5 or 6 times last year!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think Karon has the green flash on a photograph!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Jim


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh so the pier is pretty nice? okay thanks


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *JoeZ (2/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *King Crab (2/12/2009)*Pensacola beach pier. the best spot when the sun goes down in the water.:clap
> ...






Jeff that is a great picture! If you go to the pier to watch it wouldnt you have to worried about getting raped, robbed or murdered by one of the pier mafia? They say not to walk down an alley..Thats all the pier is..One big alley..oke


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

I wouldnt worry about the pier mafia to much. The "KKK", Killing Kobes Klan,pier Klan might be a diffrent story. Just bring beer ,It'll all be ok.:letsdrink


----------



## Rover2cool (Oct 10, 2007)

Does any one have a picture from the pier? sunset.


----------

